# Exam Admission Slip



## BPCW (Oct 8, 2008)

I know a bunch of people were worried about when this would arrive but I received mine yesterday for the Civil PE exam in Iowa.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 8, 2008)

BPCW said:


> I know a bunch of people were worried about when this would arrive but I received mine yesterday for the Civil PE exam in Iowa.


I havent received mine, im in NY.


----------



## ktulu (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah I got mine last week.


----------



## PinoyCE (Oct 8, 2008)

i dont have mine yet


----------



## Bigwolf (Oct 8, 2008)

Got mine last Friday thru ELSES. I was able to download and print it. They're also going to email the results (Arizona) arty-smiley-048:


----------



## WVUengr (Oct 8, 2008)

Got mine last week NC


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 8, 2008)

To be on the safe side when should I start to worry about a week out from the exam?


----------



## boo (Oct 8, 2008)

PinoyCE said:


> i dont have mine yet


go here log in and then you can print it

https://www.els-examreg.org/


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 8, 2008)

Luchion said:


> To be on the safe side when should I start to worry about a week out from the exam?


You've just got a mild case of nerves.

The real worrying begins around New Years as people start receiving their results letters... :smileyballs:


----------



## Casey (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I haven't gotten my slip yet... if I don't get it by the end of this week I will be calling them on Tuesday (Monday is our Thanksgiving, you guys and your crazy November Thanksgiving!).

But I do have my hotel booked. My wife is being sent to the same city for some open house thing where she answers questions from the public regarding the power industy (electricity). Very few people actually show up and ask things so basically she just has to stand around for a few hours looking pretty... Anyways, her company is paying for our hotel, her food, and mileage! Awesome!


----------



## buick455 (Oct 9, 2008)

I received mine on 10/8/08 in Virginia and will be taking the PE at CVCC in Lynchburg.

Does anyone know if notes made (prior to the exam) in pencil in references are allowed? I have made some both in the Lindeburg MERM and in some in my old text books.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 9, 2008)

boo said:


> go here log in and then you can print it
> https://www.els-examreg.org/



booo Im taking it NY they dont administer the test in my state.


----------



## totz (Oct 10, 2008)

Just received mine yesterday PE California


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 10, 2008)

I got my CA exam slip today.

It was dated 10/1/08.


----------



## k2keylargo (Oct 11, 2008)

Got an email a week ago - said "print it yourself" - saves them licking stamps - Oh! don't do that anymore... guess I'm an old fart... 30 yrs out of school, just taking the PE EE for the first time.... ld-025:


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 11, 2008)

k2keylargo said:


> Got an email a week ago - said "print it yourself" - saves them licking stamps - Oh! don't do that anymore... guess I'm an old fart... 30 yrs out of school, just taking the PE EE for the first time.... ld-025:


Got that email, too...but last time I got it in the mail, so I wondered if I'd get it by mail, too.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 11, 2008)

Received my slip in the mail, this morning.


----------



## dcny (Oct 13, 2008)

I also received mine October 11.


----------

